
Cardboard Automata, Cranky Contraptions, and Sound Machines - vo2maxer
https://www.exploratorium.edu/visit/calendar/curious-contraptions-activities-fy2020
======
vo2maxer
Curious Contraptions explores small, surreal worlds through fantastical, often
amusing mechanical sculptures known as automata. These whimsical flying,
sailing, and cycling machines are brought to life by intricate arrangements of
handmade cams, cranks, and other simple mechanisms. Each sculpture performs an
absurd miniature drama while also reflecting its maker's worldview and sense
of humor. Exposed inner workings and low-tech mechanisms invite the viewer to
understand how each one comes to life. [https://www.exploratorium.edu/curious-
contraptions](https://www.exploratorium.edu/curious-contraptions)

